# Oil suggestion for 5 HP Tecumseh engine



## Junkman

Yes...... this is a real question... What is the recommendation for engine oil in a 5 HP Tecumseh one cylinder engine?  It is on my lawn vac and it screams while picking up leaves.  You run the thing at max throttle for 3 - 4 hours at a time.  Weight and brand suggestions welcome... Junk...


----------



## Mith

30W, or 10W30 or 10W40

Its a mower engine, dont worry about wasting your money on expensive oil.

JMO


----------



## bczoom

Junk,

I'll 2nd Mith's suggestion.  That's what I've always used and never had a problem (unless of course I ran it out of oil... ).


----------

